# 1970 Lemon Peeler



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 2, 2017)

Found this today on my local Craigslist , one owner bike , needs a good cleaning and few missing parts. Probably one of my best scores for the money .


----------



## Clark58mx (Jul 5, 2017)

That's cool. The seat is easy to find.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jul 5, 2017)

Crazy that the seat just fell off the bike..


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 5, 2017)

Yea guy said it broke years ago but I found a decent original one and bought it . Still need front fender


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 7, 2017)

Now with seat


----------

